# Rob and Big



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

I can wait for that show to premire.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Im sorry, im not to familiar with it??


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Hes a scrawny white pro skater with a huge fat ass black body gaurd. the show probly juss shows them actin a fool


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

any show on MTV is people actin a fool


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

*thinking*.......True


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Anyone see "yo mama"? (The show, I swear):hammer:


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

Judy said:


> Anyone see "yo mama"? (The show, I swear):hammer:


YES!! Thats has gotta to be one of the funniest ones yet :rofl:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

Kareem Is hands down tha best competitor they ever had on that show^


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

I've never heard of Rob and Big... what channel/time does it come on?


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

LOL I havent heard of it?? I will look for it tho


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hehe,
the shows pretty funny,i wanna see big ruff up some security guards[imitation bacon].The last episode there was a bull dog named tyson who actually was riding a skate board,it was insane,the dog was thrashin!!
I am diapointed they decided to by a bulldog,should of got something a little more fun and rare....Good show:clap:


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

I know i pitt would be top notch. did you see tha skating dog? Rob is a good skater. Check out my skate trick i landed it, Transfer.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I love Rob and Big!!! They are sooo funny. They got caught ridin dirty!!! LOL. Loved the skateboarding doggy!!! Awsome trick GGBman!!!


----------



## Ottis Driftwood (Mar 16, 2006)

Yeah That Show Rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenny Poo (Oct 30, 2005)

Did ya see the show where the psychic said Meaty needed a woman around the house .. so they went to a dating service? lmao


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Lmao! This show is so funny! Next week is the season finale already!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

I know i want a Big Black! That would be awsome


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

dude,
and meaty started skating in the end, good deal!!!
I wonder why bulldogs do that?
cool show,it aint no jackass but it is real good....


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

TheGingerBreadman said:


> I know i want a Big Black! That would be awsome


youll find the next big black in january bro...j/k!!!


----------



## TheGingerBreadman (Sep 1, 2006)

You aint funny:stick:


----------

